# Weather information



## larrys3255 (May 2, 2016)

I read that the summer weather in the Algarve is uncomfortable due to the heat and humidity. Has anyone had experience in the Tavira region? I see online that the humidity varies there from 60-80%, but the comfort level also depends on the dew point. And what about other Algarve regions?

Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

larrys3255 said:


> I read that the summer weather in the Algarve is uncomfortable due to the heat and humidity. Has anyone had experience in the Tavira region? I see online that the humidity varies there from 60-80%, but the comfort level also depends on the dew point. And what about other Algarve regions?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the information.


You don't need to worry about the dew point - that is dependent upon the Humidity, i.e. if the temperature is 19° and the humidity is 100% then the dew point is 19°. Humidity is what you need to worry about, the higher it is at whatever temperature, the less comfortable it will be. Anywhere near the coast is going to have a higher humidity due to the proximity of the sea which is warmer in summer and therefore gives off more moisture into the air.

My experience of Portugal is very limited so I can't be of any help to you on other locations.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The "comfort level" varies from person to person, place to place etc. The inhabitants have evolved working practices and lifestyles to accommodate the climate hence builders may start demolishing next door whilst you are in the land of nod under your aircon but when you emerge at the crack of mid-day to complain about the heat and the noise they will be nowhere to be seen and your agents office will be deserted with a "gorn four luntch bak ut 15:00" so a quick 3 hour lunch but they may not be back exactly at 15:00. The sea breeze, and a haze above cause by hot/cold/water/land so autoshading in operation, cafe with awnings of shading trees, lakes with free floating swimming pools, small shops with all the lights off but all the doors open at 8pm, kids running about the streets playing football at 11pm, cars parked with windows wide open - the attitude here to the weather is this is the weather so live with it in and in it but take it easy and relax,. Do not lock yourself away in some sealed air-conned box for the summer.


----------



## Geriatric (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi, I have spent 10 years in Porches Velho and 15 years in Sr. De Rocha and apart from a heatwave some 14 years ago have had no problems . Fans were adequate to keep the temp. down and this summer not even necessary. I did buy a portable air conditioner for the heatwave and never used since. Humidity can go high but not a problem. Have not run the dehumidifier for a very long time. Have always been within a few hundred metres of the sea and opening windows for a through draft have kept cool.
Last winter a very cold north wind developed and it has carried on . Early walks even in the summer could be cool.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Geriatric said:


> Hi, I have spent 10 years in Porches Velho and 15 years in Sr. De Rocha and apart from a heatwave some 14 years ago have had no problems . Fans were adequate to keep the temp. down and this summer not even necessary. I did buy a portable air conditioner for the heatwave and never used since. Humidity can go high but not a problem. Have not run the dehumidifier for a very long time. Have always been within a few hundred metres of the sea and opening windows for a through draft have kept cool.
> Last winter a very cold north wind developed and it has carried on . Early walks even in the summer could be cool.


It would help if you said where you are.


----------



## Geriatric (Jul 13, 2018)

Sorry. I assumed that you had some knowledge of the Algarve. Both places are in the district of Lagoa. Currently I am in Sra de Rocha which is an outstanding area with beautiful beaches and outstanding country walks.


----------

